# rate my steeze



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

you look flat. Maybe get some slimmer gear.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i'm debating exchanging the pants for the next size down- they are super baggy.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

you are asking for trouble asking other people to rate your taste in clothes. Wear what you like, and try to remember that when you are having the best time ever on a aboard, the last thing you are thinking about is what other people think about your style.


----------



## hi2u (Jan 17, 2010)

look like a christmas tree, espcialy if you put that blue beanie with white flakes on your head. LOL


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

lol, the ironic part is i'm a jew. don't worry, i wear a helmet most of the time. 

anti-bling, i kinda guessed that. i just felt like i maybe could have done something differently, and i am pretty open to constructive criticism.


----------



## hi2u (Jan 17, 2010)

i do like the blue/red though just not a fan of the beanie, but like you said helmet and gogles cover up the beanie


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd hit it.... no ****


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

anti-bling said:


> you are asking for trouble asking other people to rate your taste in clothes. Wear what you like, and try to remember that when you are having the best time ever on a aboard, the last thing you are thinking about is what other people think about your style.



the dude lives on the east coast, they dont have any actual mountains to ride, so they have to resort to fashion accessories to compensate. Give the man a break and let those poor east coaster have something, bling!.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Your hats suck, and your gay assed dog needs a kick. Other than that...seems ok (i agree that bonfire is super baggy though).


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Method said:


> the dude lives on the east coast, they dont have any actual mountains to ride, so they have to resort to fashion accessories to compensate. Give the man a break and let those poor east coaster have something, bling!.


yeah, man. at least i'm not like my friend who got neon yellow jacket and pants for this season :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Your hats suck, and your gay assed dog needs a kick. Other than that...seems ok (i agree that bonfire is super baggy though).


1. you suck.
2. *SHE* is actually a lesbian.
3. Agreed. I think i might exchange the pants for mediums.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

looks like a gel cap, some kind of drug I forget the name of... (the red/blue)


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

shifty00 said:


> looks like a gel cap, some kind of drug I forget the name of... (the red/blue)


Dr Mario gel caps??


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

nice gear.. -the hat of course.
But I'm not a huge fan of Primary colors. Reminds me of the crayons they give you to color as a kid and all you want to do is color the damn grass green so you're stuck trying to pawn a yellow crayon from one of the other kids just to find out that the stupid waxy things dont blend together and make your picture look like shit


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

haha. i would just steal a marker from my teacher to color it in.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

mOnky said:


> Dr Mario gel caps??


my friend made the same joke.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> yeah, man. at least i'm not like my friend who got neon yellow jacket and pants for this season :laugh:


a giant banana, all he needs is a skate banana.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

What's up with the little school-girl diaries on the left LOL. Anyways, personally I like muted colors, so the blue/red is a little bit turbo for me. Then again fashion is one of my least concerns... I tend to walk around in my painting clothes a lot:laugh:


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

always buy gear with the thought in mind that when you go PRO BRO you'll want to stand out on camera..


----------



## dancorc (Oct 16, 2010)

cool stuff. I have the same jacket, just got it this year. I have yellow pants with it. I personally like the solid color look rather than patterns.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> What's up with the little school-girl diaries on the left LOL. Anyways, personally I like muted colors, so the blue/red is a little bit turbo for me. Then again fashion is one of my least concerns... I tend to walk around in my painting clothes a lot:laugh:


haha, their DVDs the house actually sent me them free with my order. i took this pic originally to show a couple friends on facebook. :laugh:


Snowolf said:


> I like the red pants and Bonfire is good quality. I tend to prefer baggy also. The jacket is fine, but I am not a fan of the red and blue together....:dunno: Just me though. Overall, though it looks pretty tight and I`d rock it...I guess I am the only one, but I thought the beanie was fine..:dunno:


thanks :thumbsup:


oneshot said:


> always buy gear with the thought in mind that when you go PRO BRO you'll want to stand out on camera..


word brosef stalin 


dancorc said:


> cool stuff. I have the same jacket, just got it this year. I have yellow pants with it. I personally like the solid color look rather than patterns.


its such a sick jacket, right? the blue and yellow sounds sick, too.
i also like the solid colors. that was one thing i took into account when getting my stuff.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

mOnky said:


> Dr Mario gel caps??


Tylenol!


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

mOnky said:


>


:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I guess I am the only one, but I thought the beanie was fine..:dunno:


Yea I keep picturing the girl from lovely bones and her homemade beanie.


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

No steez.

All black everything this year!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

lol you know I'm playin, but in all honesty the west has more options; just sayin.

I'm going to say east simply because you live in new york :laugh:, was that last year when east coast had a ton of dumpage?. I'm actually probably going to take a trip out to the east coast this season to meet up with some asian hoodrats I know over in jersey vicinity, they figured they'd show me the landfills they ride on.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Alyeska and the Chugach ....:cheeky4:


ya no shit man, I really want to find enough money to go on some heli trips in valdez alaska :thumbsup:, anyone been lucky enough to do that?.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Method said:


> lol you know I'm playin, but in all honesty the west has more options; just sayin.
> 
> I'm going to say east simply because you live in new york :laugh:, was that last year when east coast had a ton of dumpage?. I'm actually probably going to take a trip out to the east coast this season to meet up with some asian hoodrats I know over in jersey vicinity, they figured they'd show me the landfills they ride on.


but the snow was all melted the next day :dunno:


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> While Valdez is the crown jewels, you can get some epic shit right from Alyeska through Chugach Powder guide. This shot you see of 4710 was taken on my day of cat boarding from the top of notch. The whole day only cost me $230 and I made 6 runs downs with almost 18,000 vertical feet. A lot of people think it breaks the bank to get the goods in Alaska; it really does not. Airfare to Anchorage, a rental car and a few nights in a Super 8 motel in Anchorage and you have access to some of the best that the Chugach has to offer...:thumbsup:
> 
> For even less, an hour`s drive to Hatchers Pass and hooking up with some locals on sleds and you can have epic riding for no money.
> 
> This terrain is about a 30 minute hike from the snow park and paved road up to Hatchers! I made several laps down the back side to the road 2,000 feet below and my friend Jim picked me up in the pickup and drove me back to the top.....:thumbsup: I got about 20K of riding in for a tank of gas and a pizza...:thumbsup:



Wow that's good advice, that's easily worth it. I bet it's one of those trips you remember for the rest of your life . Well I'm still young so hopefully someday I'll be able to do that snowolf, very cool you got to do it.




SPAZ said:


> but the snow was all melted the next day :dunno:


He got to rip it while it's their at least :thumbsup:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

2012 Meet anybody? :laugh:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> 2012 Meet anybody? :laugh:


word. 
New thread please!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yep, I do it every year too....:thumbsup:
> 
> This year, I got direct, nonstop round trip airfare on Alaska Airlines from Portland to Anchorage for $430...already bought and paid for. Have friends in Anchorage to stay with, I help ski school out at Alyeska with manual labor setting up the fun zone and get a free ticket to ride, hike Hatchers and cough up $250 for the cat with Chugach and after all is said and done, I take a 10 day shred trip in Alaska for under a grand...:thumbsup:





SPAZ said:


> 2012 Meet anybody? :laugh:



Word, lets setup a 2012 meet in alaska. I'm down, specially with somebody who goes their a lot and could show us the good runs .


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Boots suck as well as the hats. Outfit is blah


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

bassholic said:


> Boots suck as well as the hats. Outfit is blah


i can see the hats but busting on his boots?


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i can see the hats but busting on his boots?


He posted the entire package and he wanted an opinion. Maybe his boots are functional. What model are they OP?

Also are those diaries by your tools?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

bassholic said:


> He posted the entire package and he wanted an opinion. Maybe his boots are functional. What model are they OP?
> 
> Also are those diaries by your tools?


well i was mainly getting at that you wear what boots feel comfortable, not what looks cool.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> No need to organize a meet, there already is the meet of all meets that takes place every year in Alaska:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats sick, those videos do a good job of getting you stoked for the season . Is this going to be your first year going to the Tailgate alaska?. Make sure to take tons of pics and maybe even some vids of you riding if possible :thumbsup:. 

Love those pics that show you above the cloud line, amazing.


----------

